# Van Halen / David Lee Roth - First Tour in More Than 22 Years



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From the official Van Halen web site:



> VAN HALEN IMMEDIATELY SELLS OUT
> DATES, ADDITIONAL SHOWS ADDED!
> Fans Across The Country Show Their Excitement for First Van Halen/David Lee Roth Tour in More Than 22 Years
> LOS ANGELES, CA -- August 20, 2007
> ...


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Your historical update makes me wanna go to one of those concerts at least to stumble around outside with the thousands of other "onlookers".


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I saw VH 5 times and DLR once before I gave up on them. I absolutely hated Van Hagar, but love Sammy solo.

No Michael on backing vocals? Eww.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

FlashJim said:


> I saw VH 5 times and DLR once before I gave up on them. I absolutely hated Van Hagar, but love Sammy solo.
> 
> No Michael on backing vocals? Eww.


Geez Jim, you musta been a "hard crowd". :teeth:


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

I loved both the DLR and the Hagar stuff. Unfortunately Eddie's the real psycho of the group. He's the one with the brown M&M thing. Not to mention most recently how they took Michael Anthony off all the album artwork on the van halen website! I'm not kidding. It was "fixed" a few days after someone noticed it.

But on a side note, I have seen both Sammy and David on tour when they did the Ex-Van Halen singers tour. Here's how I describe the show. David opened and the attitude was "I'm here! Love Me! I'm Awesome! I am a Party!" Not to mention, his voice was awful. I was really unhappy about it as the tickets were so expensive. But then Sammy came out. His attitude was "This is a party! Everybody's Welcome! And I want to make sure everyone has a good time!" He did his Solo stuff, the VH stuff (with Michael Anthony). His show was awesome.

Don't discount Hagar for Roth. They are very different vocalists and give very different shows. There is a part of me that really wants to see VH with David, but I'm not paying that much for it. And the way they treated Michael Anthony! No thanks. The albums will do me just fine.


----------

